# QLT RACE 7.0 Bolzen zwischen Horstlink u. Dämpfer verbogen



## thorak (25. Mai 2012)

Habe im Okt 2010 QLT RACE 7.0 gekauft. Wurde nicht als Auslaufmodell deklariert. Nun ist der Bolzen zwischen Horstlink und dem Dämpfer verbogen und klappert in den Buchsen. Und was soll ich sagen es gibt diesen nicht mehr als Ersatzteil, weil HS nicht mehr mit dem damaligen Hersteller zusammen arbeitet. Bei zahlreichen Anrufen bin ich nur abgewimmmelt worden. Wer hat eine Idee oder Ratschlag um das klapperne Problem zu lösen??


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du mal ein Bild davon hier einstellen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (26. Mai 2012)

thorak schrieb:


> Habe im Okt 2010 QLT RACE 7.0 gekauft. Wurde nicht als Auslaufmodell deklariert. Nun ist der Bolzen zwischen Horstlink und dem Dämpfer verbogen und klappert in den Buchsen. Und was soll ich sagen es gibt diesen nicht mehr als Ersatzteil, weil HS nicht mehr mit dem damaligen Hersteller zusammen arbeitet. Bei zahlreichen Anrufen bin ich nur abgewimmmelt worden. Wer hat eine Idee oder Ratschlag um das klapperne Problem zu lösen??



Lass dir doch einen guten Preis für einen Slide Rahmen machen!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Mai 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Lass dir doch einen guten Preis für einen Slide Rahmen machen!!!



Genau schreibt sie an, und frag,  ob du was gleichwertiges haben kannst, da du ja noch Garantie auf den Rahmen hast !


----------



## Wiepjes (26. Mai 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Genau schreibt sie an, und frag,  ob du was gleichwertiges haben kannst, da du ja noch Garantie auf den Rahmen hast !



Genau, am besten nimm gleich was hochwertigeres, aber achte drauf, dass die Anbauteile passen!!!! Und schau, ob es wirklich eine Garantiefall ist oder ob du den Rahmenschaden selber verursachst hast, je nach dem den Tonfall wählen


----------



## ofi (28. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Thorak,
einen neuen Bolzen hätten wir hier im Laden, in der Siemensstraße 1 in Bonn. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass die Dufox-Buchse ausgeschlagen ist. Dann müsstest Du eine neue rein drücken.
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## thorak (31. Mai 2012)

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen daß, diese Teile an mein Bike kommen???
Bei meinen telefonischen Anfragen bei H&S Bike Discount konnten weder die Servicemitarbeiter der Teilebestellung noch der Reklamationsabteilung mir weiterhelfen!!!! komisch


----------



## BenniG. (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du gleich was besseres willst, schau dir mal die Huber-Bushings an:
http://huber-bushings.com/

Gib Stefan (Huber) die Maße der Buchsen und die Farbe (siehe Kontaktformular) und du hast binnen 2-3Tagen neue Buchsen + Lager.
Die sind erheblich besser als die DU-Bushings von Fox. Bekommst du halt nicht kostenlos, aber die Investition lohnt sich.

Oder meinst du was anderes? Der Horst-Link ist ja eigentlich das Gelenk an der Hinterradachse, aber da wird ja kein Dämpfer befestigt


----------

